# Mini ipod et nouvelle gamme 10 go 20 go 40 go.



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2004)

Les mini ipod devraient faire leurs apparition demain en fin d'apres midi mais pensez vous a une mise a jour des Ipod actuels ? (design alu, ...) 

J-1


----------



## mikoo (6 Janvier 2004)

Des minipod c'est posible.
Mais un renouvelement de la gamme actuel est théoriquement impossible (sauf peut etre un habillage en différentes couleurs).

Moi je suis très (trop) content avec mon iPod 10go, alors m'en fout j'ai la tête dans les nuages...


----------



## °U°go (6 Janvier 2004)

Apple a stopé la productions des ipod actuel depuis presque 1 mois maintenant je crois. Ils y en a presque plus de disponible en magasins.
Les models actuels devraient etre normalement remplacé...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Janvier 2004)

qui a le lien pour la Keynote en direct???


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2004)

ici Faut lire les news MacGé


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ici Faut lire les news MacGé



merci!
que ferai je sans toi!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2004)

J'espère aussi des iPods avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités...enfin moins de 24H et on aura les réponses a nos questions


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Janvier 2004)

moi j'espere qu'il y aura un mini ipod 2Go qui servira de clé USB compatible avec les PC pour mon travail...et je me féliciterai de n'avoir pas acheté de clé USB avant!
et j'espere qu'il coutera ...99 euros !!


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2004)

Faut pas rever, les supports sont chers. Tu as deja vu combien coute une clés USB de 512 MO?? Alors 2GO a 99 euros: IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## °U°go (6 Janvier 2004)

Personnellement (le petit reve) j'aimerai juste un ipod 10 go avec un nouveau LOOK style alu au meme prix actuel... 
je n en demande pas plus.
Croyez vous que c possible?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas rever, les supports sont chers. Tu as deja vu combien coute une clés USB de 512 MO?? Alors 2GO a 99 euros: IMPOSSIBLE



c'est pas vrai:un ipod 20 go coute 400 euros,non?
un 10 Go 300 environ?
un 5Go pourrait couter 200 euros et un 2Go environ 100...
cela semble logique...


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2004)

Les prix en neuf, c'est 350, 450 et 550 euros pour les 10,20 et 40 Go. Une nouvelle baisse de 50 euros (ou +) serait bienvenue


----------



## corbuu (6 Janvier 2004)

°U°go a dit:
			
		

> Apple a stopé la productions des ipod actuel depuis presque 1 mois maintenant je crois. Ils y en a presque plus de disponible en magasins.
> Les models actuels devraient etre normalement remplacé...



ca c'est sur, tout sera remplacé je pense


----------



## air (6 Janvier 2004)

et des nouveaux modeles de 60 go ou plus ce serait pas possible ??? les disque existe ou pas ???


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2004)

air a dit:
			
		

> et des nouveaux modeles de 60 go ou plus ce serait pas possible ??? les disque existe ou pas ???



Les disques dur de l'iPod sont des 1 pouces 8 et ne vont que jusqu'à 40 Go pour l'instant. Les DD 2"5 que l'on trouve dans les portables peuvent aller jusqu'à 80 Go mais il faudrait un iPod plus gros pour le contenir ...


----------



## corbuu (6 Janvier 2004)

hier à la fnac j'ai vu un concurrent à l'ipod pouvant aller jusqu'a 60 Go. Sa taille était legerement plus grosse que l'ipod et le prix + bas. PAr contre le design...à la poubelle


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2004)

Mais ca sera pas un disque dur de 2GO pour un iPod ca sera de la mémoire fash comme pour les clés USB et ce support de stockage coute cher!!!!!


----------



## fanou (6 Janvier 2004)

et pourquoi ça serait pas un disque dur ?
c'est toi qui le fabrique ce nouvel hypothétique ipod ?


----------



## mxmac (6 Janvier 2004)

si c'est pas un disque dur c'est pas grave... moins de conso electric, pas de piéce en mouvements... mois de possibilité de casse, le jogging sans souci, j'ai payé un MSI 128mo 80 euros a ma cherie alors si l'ipod 2giga sort a 150 j'en achete un demain matin !!!!! et je ne serais pas le seul, même chez les casseur de pomme !!! pourquoi ne nous ferait-il pas un 5giga, avec des disque 1,8... 5giga ça doit pas etre la ruine aujourd'hui ???? moins que les 2giga miniatures !


----------



## °U°go (6 Janvier 2004)

Toutes les tailles que vous voulez... je m'enfout je vais des designs nouveaux.
Le ipod blanc a beau etre joli, il n'empeche que maintenant c l'alu !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'espère aussi des iPods avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités...enfin moins de 24H et on aura les réponses a nos questions



Avec une version 3.0 du logiciel de l'iPod incompatible avec les anciens iPods...


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2004)

Il n'y aura pas de mini-iPod, selon deux quotidiens américains aujourd'hui. Le SFGate et le Mercury News. On s'oriente vers une baisse de prix, avec un léger redesign.
En revanche, dans le Wall Steet Journal, la piste reste évoquée, sans confirmation cependant.


----------



## kisco (6 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec une version 3.0 du logiciel de l'iPod incompatible avec les anciens iPods...



ouais c net c'est tellement salaud, ça !!!


----------



## Yama (6 Janvier 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aura pas de mini-iPod, selon deux quotidiens américains aujourd'hui. Le SFGate et le Mercury News. On s'oriente vers une baisse de prix, avec un léger redesign.
> En revanche, dans le Wall Steet Journal, la piste reste évoquée, sans confirmation cependant.



ça m'aurais un peu étonné aussi.
mais bon je reconnais que c'est facile de dire ça maintenant.

Apple recule rarement sur un point pour en faciliter un autre.
ici la capacité par rapport au poid.

en général Apple veut le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

C'est donc plus de capacité, un peu plus petit et un peu moins cher qui sera favorisé par Apple.
Quite à ce que ce soit juste un petit peu plus petit, un petit peu moins cher, et a peine plus en capacité.


----------



## ederntal (6 Janvier 2004)

Le mini ipod a 100$ j'y ai jamais crus : apple ne gagnerai quasiment rien dessus... et cela reduirai les vente des ipod classique, a la limite cela leur ferai de la pub (et pour l'ITMS) mais c'est pas trop leur style.

Si on a un nouvel ipod, un peu mieu, un peu moins cher sa serait   le pied...

Franchement ce keynote, il s'annonce bien... on est dans le flou total... comme rarement.


----------



## benjamin (6 Janvier 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Le mini ipod a 100$ j'y ai jamais crus : apple ne gagnerai quasiment rien dessus... et cela reduirai les vente des ipod classique, a la limite cela leur ferai de la pub (et pour l'ITMS) mais c'est pas trop leur style.
> 
> Si on a un nouvel ipod, un peu mieu, un peu moins cher sa serait   le pied...
> 
> Franchement ce keynote, il s'annonce bien... on est dans le flou total... comme rarement.



C'est vrai. Cela change du keynote 2002 où l'on s'attendait à tout (G5, portables, iWalk), et où l'on n'a eu au final qu'un pauvre iMac 2


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Franchement ce keynote, il s'annonce bien... on est dans le flou total... comme rarement.








Pour l'iPod je préfère une bonne baisse de prix. Ce qui est pratique avec un lecteur mp3, c'est de transférer toute sa CDThèque pour être tranquille une bonne fois pour toute. S'il faut passer son temps à mettre à jour le contenu d'un mini-ipod en fonction de ce qu'on veut écouter, ce n'est pas pratique !


----------



## krigepouh (6 Janvier 2004)

Si la Keynote de ce soir se limite à l'annonce d'une basse de prix sur les iPod voire la sortie de MiniPod... je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'excitant et de rassurant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A ce soir


----------



## mxmac (7 Janvier 2004)

un keynote pour rien ????
depuis le temps qu'il ne fond que rechauffer les même machines ! allez un tit coup de nouveau ! moi je suis pour un pda évolué, comme ça plus d'ipod mais de quoi ecouter de la musique, voir du film, vider ces cartes mêmoire, +quelques tite fonction web et bureautique !!!! .... le tout connectable dans mon tit reseau de mac compacte comme le dernier PDA sony.... le pied ! steeve lis dans mes pensées....

H - 2h30


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'iPod je préfère une bonne baisse de prix. Ce qui est pratique avec un lecteur mp3, c'est de transférer toute sa CDThèque pour être tranquille une bonne fois pour toute. S'il faut passer son temps à mettre à jour le contenu d'un mini-ipod en fonction de ce qu'on veut écouter, ce n'est pas pratique !



si je devais transférer tte ma musique,il me faudrait une 50 aine d'iPod 40 Go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'interet du minipod ,pour moi ,c'est de pouvoir l'emporter pour mes sortis en vélo...
c'est pour çà que je l'attend!
je ne vois pas l'interet de transferer toute ma musique la dedans,je rentre chez moi tt les jours tt de meme!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Janvier 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aura pas de mini-iPod, selon deux quotidiens américains aujourd'hui. Le SFGate et le Mercury News. On s'oriente vers une baisse de prix, avec un léger redesign.
> En revanche, dans le Wall Steet Journal, la piste reste évoquée, sans confirmation cependant.



le sondage de mac gé dit le contraire!
mais vous savez ,les sondages.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enfin moi je le souhaite ce minipod...


----------



## fanou (7 Janvier 2004)

c'est clair qu'on est dans le flou....
personne n'a encore laché le morceau, pas de gaffe....
il n'y aura peut etre RIEN....


----------



## sylko (7 Janvier 2004)

Je pense également que pas mal d'aficionados risquent d'être déçus. (moi par exemple)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aucune invitation n'est parvenue aux journalistes, pour une retransmission simultanée de la keynote en Europe.


----------



## Delusive (7 Janvier 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aura pas de mini-iPod, selon deux quotidiens américains aujourd'hui. Le SFGate et le Mercury News. On s'oriente vers une baisse de prix, avec un léger redesign.
> En revanche, dans le Wall Steet Journal, la piste reste évoquée, sans confirmation cependant.


LCI, dans son emission consacrée au web, a aujourd'hui parlé des music stores sur internet.
Le présentateur a terminé sur ceci :
"Apple par exemple propose de boucler la chaîne numérique en vendant son iPod, suite logique de son iTunes Music Store. L'entreprise devrait d'ailleurs sortir très bientôt un mini iPod, avec un prix plus accessible, mais chut, c'est un secret. D'autres informations devraient être disponibles dans la semaine."

Je met des guillemets mais je ne fais qu'essayer de rendre ce-qu'il-a-dit-le-monsieur, donc ça peut changer si vous tombez sur la redif.

En tout cas je doute que LCI se lance dans la rumeur Apple sans en être sûre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin.. J'espère quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2004)

l'Apple Store est fermé ... ;-) 
la Keynote approche ...

moi perso j'attend avec impatience ce "mini-ipod"....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2004)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> LCI, dans son emission consacrée au web, a aujourd'hui parlé des music stores sur internet.
> Le présentateur a terminé sur ceci :
> "Apple par exemple propose de boucler la chaîne numérique en vendant son iPod, suite logique de son iTunes Music Store. L'entreprise devrait d'ailleurs sortir très bientôt un mini iPod, avec un prix plus accessible, mais chut, c'est un secret. D'autres informations devraient être disponibles dans la semaine."  (...)



Il lit trop les forums Macs lui.


----------



## mxmac (7 Janvier 2004)

les deux mecs qui presentent le web sur tf1 et lci sont mac addict c'est evident !


----------



## Delusive (7 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il lit trop les forums Macs lui.



Bon ben il a dit vrai


----------

